Ask HN: How do you organise your bookmarks and read-it-later articles? - gymshoes
======
darekkay
I use Pocket for my read-it-later articles. In Chrome, I store all my daily
bookmarks and as an inbox. For all my long-term bookmarks, I use
StaticMarks[0], a tool I wrote.

[0] [https://staticmarks.com/](https://staticmarks.com/)

------
anikdas
Pocket is what I use to save my bookmarks. But, I don't think I ever read a
single page I ever bookmarked.

OTOH, When I was using Instapaper, I did used to read the articles I had
saved.

------
dylanhassinger
2nd browser. (Chrome Canary)

------
airbreather
try Pocket

